# لو عايز تقضى على الكرش نهائيا نعالى شوف ندى ماس عملتلك ايه



## gana bity (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*









أقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد


ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه
والله على ما اقول شهيد




كما عودتكم حبيباتى و أخواتى ان أقدم لكم الجديد
ولا ابخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس








نفخر أن نقدم لكــــــــــــــم


كريم مـــــــــاس بالزنجبيــــــــــــــــــــــل
للرجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال













كريم مـــــــــاس بالزنجبيــــــــــــــــــــــل
للرجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال

الخـــــــــــــــــــواص

إن السمنه وتجمع الدهون في طبقات الجلد أصبحت مشكلة تؤرق كثير من الناس و يسبب الأمراض خصوصا الرجال مما يؤدي إلى زيادة حجم البطن وعدم تناسق الجسم . 






أكدت الدراسات والأبحاث التي أجريت على الزنجبيل بأنه قادر بطريقة مميّزة وسحرية على حرق الدهون.


كما أنه مساعد من النوع الأول على إذابة الدهون المتراكمة في الجسم.


وتتركّز فائدته بشكل أكبر إذا عرف الشخص كيفية أستخدامة، حيث أن شرابه بعد وجبة الطعام مباشرة مع ماء ساخن يمنع تراكم الدهون في الجسم.


ومع الإستمرار بأستخدام كريم ماس بالزنجبيل يمكن ضمان حرق الدهون بسهوله .


لذا مع مرور الوقت سوف يتمّ حرق الدهون المخزنة في الجسم،

وبالتالي يبدأ الجسم تدريجيا في خسارة الوزن بشكل طبيعي بدون مضاعفات و تقليص الشحوم موضعيآ .

.



وهو مستحضر طبيعي امن ليس له أثار سلبية سهل الاستعمال ومضمون النتائج اثبت كفاءة عالية في تخسيس البطن حيث انه :

يعمل على حرق الدهون الزائدة المتراكمة تحت الجلد .

يمنع تكوين وتشكيل الدهون الجديدة ويحولها إلى طاقة .

يزيد تدفق الدم في الشرايين المحيطة بالبطن مما يؤدي إلى

شد البطن ومنع الترهلات والتجاعيد.

يكسب الجلد قوة ونضارة مما يؤدي إلى جسم مشدود ومتناسق . 









طريقة الاستعمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال

يستخدم كريم ماس بالزنجبيل بعد أخذ حمام دافئ لتفتيح
مسام الجلد للمساعدة على أمتصاص الكريم بسهولة ثــم
ضع كمية مناسبة من الكريم على البطن لأذابة الشحــوم
و التراهلات بها .


أستمر فى تدليك المكان بأنتظام حتى يتشرب ثم يغطــي
المكان بالتكيس بطبقة من البلاستيك .

يستخدم مرة يوميآ.



يفضل عمل رياضة او التحرك عند وضع الكريم 


بذلك تحصل على رشاقة وجسم متناسق مع كريم ماس بالزنجبيل 

الكورس يكفى لثلاثة أشهر 

يرجى الحفاظ على أستخدام الكريم حتى يتم أذبة الدهون و أيضآ تثبيت حجم الجسم ولاذالة التراهلات نهائيآ

الأسعار شاملة مصاريف الشحن أينما كنت 




سعر الكورس كامل ثلاثة علب

السعودية 660 ريال - قطر 660 ريال - الامارات 660 درهم

البحرين 66 د- عمان 66 ر

الكويت 50 دينار 

ليبيا 220 د - السودان 776 جنيه 

اليمن 37932

الاردن 125- العراق 204688

المغرب 1491 د - الجزائر 13755 د 

176دولار 

130 يورو





الله ولى التوفيق 

لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك


يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من


مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 


ماســة العرب 

فراشة ماس المصرية 



السعوديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


( جده مكة المدينة المنورة الدمام الاحساء تبوك الجنوب الرياض جيزان ابو عريش نجران )



الكويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت


قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

المغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب 

سلطنـــــة عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــان



مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد


 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام مندوباتي مني على الخاص


وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى






طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه






او

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري






ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي


نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم



الأسم الثلاثي

رقم الجوال

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة

الشارع

رقم البيت

رقم ص . ب

مــــع تحيـــــاتي مندوبة تسويق ألكترونى منتجات ندى ماس 

*​


----------



## gana bity (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لو عايز تقضى على الكرش نهائيا نعالى شوف ندى ماس عملتلك ايه*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لو عايز تقضى على الكرش نهائيا نعالى شوف ندى ماس عملتلك ايه*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لو عايز تقضى على الكرش نهائيا نعالى شوف ندى ماس عملتلك ايه*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لو عايز تقضى على الكرش نهائيا نعالى شوف ندى ماس عملتلك ايه*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لو عايز تقضى على الكرش نهائيا نعالى شوف ندى ماس عملتلك ايه*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------

